# LensTip Irix 15mm extended preview



## ahsanford (Apr 9, 2016)

LensTip hands on with the Irix 15mm prime:

http://www.lenstip.com/2183-news-Irix_15_mm_f_2.4_in_our_hands.html

- A


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 10, 2016)

Good looking lenses.
I hope they work as well as they look.


----------

